# Help with an Ace



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

Can someone tell me a bit about this bike?  It is a Schwinn made Ace and looks very similar to a 1948 Schwinn Tripple Speed that I found photos of online.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice find. Definitely prewar.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 15, 2018)

It's a 38 or 39. The front brake setup is on backwards and that hub is the later 40+ style. Looks like the only thing missing is the wing chainguard. 

Nice score.


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> It's a 38 or 39. The front brake setup is on backwards and that hub is the later 40+ style. Looks like the only thing missing is the wing chainguard.
> 
> Nice score.



If I had the serial number would that help to identify this one?  Also, I have a chainguard but I'm not sure it's the right era.  You don't have a photo of one?


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Post pics of the serial and chain guard and we'll tell you if its the right one. Your bike is equipped with a New Departure 2 speed. Triplespeed is not the model of any bike but was an aftermarket 3 speed hub that could be retrofitted to just about any bike--not just Schwinns. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 15, 2018)

G. Wilson said:


> If I had the serial number would that help to identify this one?  Also, I have a chainguard but I'm not sure it's the right era.  You don't have a photo of one?




Maybe, but not so definitive like the postwar serial. Post up a photo of the serial as well - the font used matters.


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Maybe, but not so definitive like the postwar serial. Post up a photo of the serial as well - the font used matters.
> 
> View attachment 884063


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

I believe the guard I have is similar.  Close enough I think but I'll get a photo.  Also, I will get a picture of the serial later today.  It looks in person like it was repainted with a brush and the paint is thick near the bottom bracket so I will try to get as clear a picture as I can.  Thank you for all of the help.  BTW, I paid $150 for this and don't intend to resell, did I do okay on the price?


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Post pics of the serial and chain guard and we'll tell you if its the right one. Your bike is equipped with a New Departure 2 speed. Triplespeed is not the model of any bike but was an aftermarket 3 speed hub that could be retrofitted to just about any bike--not just Schwinns. V/r Shawn




Good to know.  I just found a photo online of a bike with the same set up and it was listed as a "Triple Speed".


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 15, 2018)

You did good G. I'll double your money on the two speed alone.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nicely equipped prewar Schwinn. That front brake & 2spd rear hub will surely make it a great rider. I look forward to your progress. BTW, you did AMAZING on the price


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 15, 2018)

If you want to double your money just let me know


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 15, 2018)

G. Wilson said:


> did I do okay on the price?



Is the Pope Catholic??
Great find!


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> You did good G. I'll double your money on the two speed alone.




Thanks all the same but it's not for sale.


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 15, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> If you want to double your money just let me know




No offense but I get the impression it may be worth more in dollars than even $300 but it's really not for sale.  I am excited to keep this one and make it look great again.  Thanks though.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 15, 2018)

G. Wilson said:


> No offense but I get the impression it may be worth more in dollars than even $300 but it's really not for sale.  I am excited to keep this one and make it look great again.  Thanks though.



I was messing with you. Ya it’s a killer bike and congrats on the find.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2018)

Great bike!


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 18, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Maybe, but not so definitive like the postwar serial. Post up a photo of the serial as well - the font used matters.
> 
> View attachment 884063



I will still get a photo of the serial but it is:  X50229.  Not sure if that helps without the photo?


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 18, 2018)

Serial is:  X50229.  I will get a photo as soon as I can.  It was dark and I looked with a flashlight this morning.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 18, 2018)

Best to Sell that bike to a caber.  Last thing you need is the bike hobby monkey on your back...
pretty soon wife leaves, kids disown you,  job loss then obsessive compulsive crap begins...
and you're living on CL and Ebay not eating, bathing, working .... and it's all downward spiral time.

: (


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 18, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Best to Sell that bike to a caber.  Last thing you need is the bike hobby monkey on your back...
> pretty soon wife leaves, kids disown you,  job loss then obsessive compulsive crap begins...
> and you're living on CL and Ebay not eating, bathing, working .... and it's all downward spiral time.
> 
> : (




Well, I suppose that would work but then my others would get lonely.  I have quite a few to include a 1935 Hiawatha, 1946 Schwinn Packard, 1955 Huffy Customliner, 1962 Schwinn Typhoon, 1963 Schwinn Corvette, etc., etc., etc....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 18, 2018)

G. Wilson said:


> Serial is:  X50229.  I will get a photo as soon as I can.  It was dark and I looked with a flashlight this morning.




Yeah more than likely a 38. Have you tried removing the repaint to see what's under there?


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 18, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Yeah more than likely a 38. Have you tried removing the repaint to see what's under there?



I have not.  What is the best method to do so without hurting the original paint?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 18, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-minutes-with-goof-off.91215/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-hornet-before-and-after-pics.140265/

The key is figuring out what kind of paint was used and what best removes it. Goof off, Acetone, Oven Cleaner, Graffiti remover, etc. etc. - sometimes it takes a little trial and error on a non-visible spot to figure it out. There have been tons of threads on here about stuff people have used with varying success.


----------



## G. Wilson (Oct 19, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-minutes-with-goof-off.91215/
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-hornet-before-and-after-pics.140265/
> 
> The key is figuring out what kind of paint was used and what best removes it. Goof off, Acetone, Oven Cleaner, Graffiti remover, etc. etc. - sometimes it takes a little trial and error on a non-visible spot to figure it out. There have been tons of threads on here about stuff people have used with varying success.




In the case I end up repainting the bike is there some where to get stencils for painting the striping and accents on the frame and fenders?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 19, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Bicycle-Ac...wowtboxOa:rk:5:pf:0&_ssn=oldstuff4yousheepdog

Ping this guy on feePay, he has them even though not listed. He can put together a kit for you with the frame/fork/fender stencils.

Or you can measure and mask it by hand if you have another original to work from, that's what most of the pro resto guys do.


----------



## SCHWINNATION (Oct 24, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Maybe, but not so definitive like the postwar serial. Post up a photo of the serial as well - the font used matters.
> 
> View attachment 884063



Is this feather gaurd for sale?


----------

